# Nearly 50 photos from today in the snow of Oregon! GSD vs her Sibe & Wolf brothers.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

*Nearly 50 photos from today in the snow of Oregon! GSD vs her Sibe & Wolf brothers.*

7am, got the girls outside as soon as they woke up. Brought Nara out front too! Notice the big clump of snow on the tip of her nose?








Due to little to no recall, the wolfies have to stay up on the wrap around porch or in the fenced in backyard. This porch has steps into the backyard, so they can be up high in front of the house on the upper level, or chasing squirrels in the yard.








Nara guarding her flock of sheep (our 2 daughters).








Beowulf and his big baby browns.








My fav pic of the day. Nara looks like I used photoshop and pasted her in the pic.
















The pack enjoying the wide open spaces, the snow and the trees.








Chase time! In many of the next pics, finding the Paw Paw blur is like playing Where's Waldo!








































Nara tried her best to keep up, but the wolves were running circles around her and she finally realized her limits.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

And here are the rest of the pics from later in the afternoon once most of the snow had already melted:

Wolf brothers on the upper porch with the big blue Oregon sky overhead:








Like the sign says!
















Sometimes we swear that Nara is a big ol' weiner dog. We call her Weinerschnitzel as a joke. She looks all beefy with these tiny little stubby legs, like a dachshund. 
















"Fast as fast can be, you'll never catch me!" - Paw Paw








My! What big teeth Beowulf has!
















Brotherly hugs! No sisters allowed.
























































I've got my stick! Will you play fetch with me?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Great pics! You have some good looking dogs there.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Great pictures, it looks like the dogs were having a blast!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a good day. I love Nara. She's such a pretty girl. Good job guarding her "sheep" too. like the GSD on guard sign behind her! nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the pictures, they all look great! I see they really enjoyed their snow day


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pictures and great looking dogs!

Beowulf :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed the pictures, great looking pack, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

What lovely dogs. You are sooooooo lucky to have such a beautiful place to bring them up. you must really enjoy your land and I can see that those dogs love it too....


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. Gorgeous dogs and gorgeous pictures!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very cool pics....great yard you have for them.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful photos. Your pups are gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

wow, now that's what i call a dream pack! awesome and gorgeous dogs you have!! enjoy them cause they grow so fast!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Beowulf :wub:


MINE!

MY WULFY DOG! Find your own.

Haha.

Thanks though. Thanks to everyone for viewing and/or replying. And yes, my dogs love this yard, as do we. We love the trees and the nature and the fact that we can look out back and not see houses and neighbors. We have deer and coyote living back there. We find large animal bones all of the time in those woods.

Our next move in a few years will hopefully land us acreage. We want 100+ acres and we're going to build a small cabin somewhere smack dab in the middle, then fence off a large portion (as many acres as we can afford) so the dogs can roam free and not run away.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Nara really reminds me of my girl Bianca...I think it's the face?


----------

